# Cushings Disease



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Registered heidi with a new vet yesterday and took her in for a check up as she has lost quite abit of hair on her back lately. shes 14 now, has cataracts (sp?) and she said it sounds like she has a bit of fluid on her lungs, she also has the odd bout of coughing so i have to keep a diary of that, she took blood from her and will phone me tomorrow with her findings..she suspects Cushing's disease..i have been reading up on this...it's the overproduction of cortisone, a natural steroid hormone, by the adrenal glands. it can be caused by a lesion in the pituitary gland that over stimulates the adrenals, while in about 20% of cases one of the adrenal glands itself will have a tumor that excretes cortisol independant of whats happening in the body.It can cause an enlarged liver. its all a little too complicated for me..The symptoms are, increased thirst and urination, panting, hair loss (usually on the trunk) weakness, and ravenous appetite. heidi has a few of these, especially hair loss and ravenous appetite, so i'm pretty sure it is Cushing's. she already has a mammary tumour.
Just wondered if anyone else has had any experience with this disease?
any advice would be greatly welcomed as i'm obviously worried.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't have any experience with Cushing's, but I will be thinking of you both.


----------



## CHI'S AND ME (May 7, 2006)

*Cushings disease*

Hi Kezza
Sorry to hear about Heidi, my choco lab has the opposite problem, he has Addisons disease, no hormones being produced. He has meds to take daily and is doing very well, at the same time a dog was diagnosed with cushings to bad we couldnt do a transplant. Remain hopeful think positive thoughts. We will be thinking of Heidi.


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Just got off the phone with my vet and it's good news! she said the blood test showed no signs of cushing's and her liver and kidneys are fine etc it did show she was dehydrated so i have to keep an eye on that and she said her hair loss may be seasonal or it could be hormonal, i have to go back with her in a couple of weeks to see how shes doing. can't tell you how relieved i am! the vet said she is doing remarkably well for a 14 year old!
thanks for your kind words that means alot to me and heidi x


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm glad you got good news!
Let us know how she's doing


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

Always great to hear good news. Keep us updated.


----------

